# I need to replace my Bush hog PTO :



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

HI: Everyone, ,Anyone: I just removed and replaced my stump jumper from my bush hog. I pulled apart from the bush hog and the tractor. MY tractor/bush hog PTO come in two parts, one part slide inside the other. After pulling apart from the bush hog, I did not check the part of the PTO left on the tractor was too long and touching the ground, and when I backed up the tractor, I bend the first part of the PTO that attach to the back of the tractor. I cannot correct it, so I need to replace my Bush hog/tractor PTO. I have a Mahindra 4500, 2004, 2WD, and a ANDY 600(6-foot) bush hog. Can anyone tell me which PTO do I need to replace the one I have???


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello again dinnie,

Determine the overall collapsed length of your PTO shaft, and buy one that's close. Alternatively, buy one that's too long and cut it to fit with your tractor/mower. 

Also, check with your local tractor supply store. They may have a half-shaft??


----------

